# Is this on correctly? ez walk harness



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Can we see it from the side? It does look a bit loose. One thing I do with mine is use a small carabiner clip to attach the front loop to my dogs' regular collar so you have a bit of a back up in case he wiggles free of the harness for some reason...


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

What color is the harness. Mine is red and the black strap goes underneath.


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

aussieresc said:


> What color is the harness. Mine is red and the black strap goes underneath.


Thanks for the responses.

This is the large harness (black with a silver strap that goes under her)(



)

Here's a couple more pictures:


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are facing your dog the latch should be on the left. It should be snug on the dog, but not tight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you go to this website, there are two videos you can look at, it shows how to fit the harness for your dog-

Easy Walk® Harness by PetSafe - GRP-EWH


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm thinking I may have purchased the wrong size.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Can you exchange it or return it?


----------



## egar2019 (Jan 26, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Can you exchange it or return it?


I might be a little late for that. Someone was recommending the below style
Petco Adjustable Mesh Harness for Dogs in Red & Black - Adjustable Mesh Dog Harness - petco.com


----------

